# I wants to go outside!!!!!



## gmas rabbit (Jan 14, 2013)

Mommy has been keeps me in the house because it is just too cold and too much snow in the yard. I has some nice pictures of me playing before dere was so much snows. I likes to play in da snows and cold. Tiger is a fun play toy, but he could go outs too.


----------



## rabbit hutches 2u (Jan 14, 2013)

My bunny is about to see the snow for the first time tomorrow


----------



## Hkok (Jan 14, 2013)

thats look fun I thnik you are thougher than me 

I like to play a bit outside to, but there is not that much snow now




(I think I have muppethair) But only a while so I also want a door open when I am out


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jan 14, 2013)

I has my own scoot hole, so I can go in and out. Mom gets mad because sometimes I refuse to come inside again. They puts trap doors on the deck floor to help wabbit wangles me. Hey I luvs to snooze under the steps, I has a big heavy coat and don't get cold. Mom is worried that I will freeze my big beautiful ears.


----------



## rabbit hutches 2u (Feb 11, 2013)

That looks fun i will ask my mummy if i can go out in the snow tommorrow :woohoo


----------



## gmas rabbit (Feb 14, 2013)

so did you gets to go out?? Our snows is finallllllllyyyyyy melting. I am starting to see some grasses underneath that horrible white stuff. Yesterdays
I got to go outside as it was 8 degrees Celius or close to 45 degrees farhenheit. I ran all over, even said hello to some of my
old friends that yummy grass that should start to grow again soon.


----------



## EMMIE (Feb 22, 2013)

That snow is amazing to dig in, and it tastes pretty good too


----------



## Cartoonist 35 (Feb 22, 2013)

toooo cold for me...


----------



## Tam O Ham (Feb 23, 2013)

outside is berry nice. Mama and I did what she calls 'chillaxin' today outside. I wanna do it more often.


----------



## nurgiebun (Feb 28, 2013)

i lub lub lub the snows! mommy and daddy took me out when it was fluffy and new and i dug around for as long as they let me! it was great!!!!


----------

